# Nils with cordless drill



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a blue 6" nils with the red cutting head that I bought last year. It was great when I first bought it, but towards the end of the season it would just spin on top of the ice. I recently bought the adapter for a cordless drill and tried it out with my craftsman (which I know isn't the right drill for it, but just had to try it out.) It starts cutting great but when it is about to break through it just spins in the hole. Is this a blade problem? Maybe I somehow messed the angle of the blades up?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

ryanb48413 said:


> I have a blue 6" nils with the red cutting head that I bought last year. It was great when I first bought it, but towards the end of the season it would just spin on top of the ice. I recently bought the adapter for a cordless drill and tried it out with my craftsman (which I know isn't the right drill for it, but just had to try it out.) It starts cutting great but when it is about to break through it just spins in the hole. Is this a blade problem? Maybe I somehow messed the angle of the blades up?


I doubt to messed it up... Its a chromoly cutting head.... It may need sharpening... An there are only a few people that are certified to sharpen them
1. Anglers point on the shores of lake st. Clair Google them$$$$????$$$$








2. Frank DeLuca in Minnesota...pic to follow.... I just had frank do mine... 5 days an had it back....$30.00.... 20 to sharpen an $10 for postage/ shipment backback....


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob is gonna disagree with me i know but i bought one and used it only a few times and needed sharpening. For the money i think it needs resharpened too often and is very temperamental to ice conditions. If its not clear ice dont use it. Any dirt ruins the cut immediately.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I have the 6" nills with an 18v system (Hitachi) and it works great. Run it on low speed. This is my 4th season with it and haven't had to resharpen yet. I absolutely love it.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

spoonfed said:


> Rob is gonna disagree with me i know but i bought one and used it only a few times and needed sharpening. For the money i think it needs resharpened too often and is very temperamental to ice conditions. If its not clear ice dont use it. Any dirt ruins the cut immediately.


I will disagree because you used it on the saginaw river ice.... Which I will never use mine on... That water is slity dirty.... If only using on inland lakes... You'll be good....


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> I will disagree because you used it on the saginaw river ice.... Which I will never use mine on... That water is slity dirty.... If only using on inland lakes... You'll be good....


Well I won't be on any inland lakes. Mostly saginaw bay. I'm going to send it to frank and try it one more time, hopefully I get a year or more out of it


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

ryanb48413 said:


> Well I won't be on any inland lakes. Mostly saginaw bay. I'm going to send it to frank and try it one more time, hopefully I get a year or more out of it


When you fish the bay... If fishing shallow... Don't fish by any big shoved up ice ... As somtimes is will be full of the bottom / sand/ slit.... You should be fine other wise.... I send mine in every two years regardless if it needs it or not....


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> When you fish the bay... If fishing shallow... Don't fish by any big shoved up ice ... As somtimes is will be full of the bottom / sand/ slit.... You should be fine other wise.... I send mine in every two years regardless if it needs it or not....


Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Ryan do you have a power auger like an Eskimo.... I got a guy that can make a coupler for a gas power head....I had one made for my blue bit last year.....


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have an old jiffy model 30 that refuses to die on me. That's why I'm trying to get my nils going, pulling my shanty with that jiffy inside through a foot of snow is no easy task!


----------



## AnglersPoint (Oct 20, 2009)

We charge $10 to sharpen nils + $7 shipping and $5 per blade for any other make (jiffy, lazer, eskimo, mora etc) nils are one of the harder metal blades but the black one is made to shave the ice and are less aggressive then the red blade. Sand or dirt in the ice will dull every blade.


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

AnglersPoint said:


> We charge $10 to sharpen nils + $7 shipping and $5 per blade for any other make (jiffy, lazer, eskimo, mora etc) nils are one of the harder metal blades but the black one is made to shave the ice and are less aggressive then the red blade. Sand or dirt in the ice will dull every blade.


So if I were to buy a backup head, would the black one be better for my cordless drill setup?


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

I would buy the red one. The black one has a differnt blade design and is more prone to problems staying in good condition.


----------



## AnglersPoint (Oct 20, 2009)

Buy the red one


----------



## SpiritofCochise (Mar 8, 2015)

I have no problem sharpening my own 4.5" nils. Used with 18v Milwaukee. The best way I've found is a Lansky sharpening system. Very easy to keep the correct angle touch it up every few trips and it cuts like a champ.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just ordered this 6 inch yesterday, I have a 20v *Black and Decker so I hope it works.

https://www.fishusa.com/product/Nils-USA-Cordless-Drill-Augers*


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

I've used the Landry on my mora. It worked. I don't think I could quite get it factory sharp but it cut good. Can't do it with my laxity though


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Stupid autocorrect. Lansky sharper and lazer auger


----------



## nforfish (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Cory , run it on low speed , it will work great , I have a nills , I run a 20volt dewalt , 2 years of use , no need for sharpening yet !


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I run a Milwaukee m18 fuel with a 6" nils convertible and couldn't me happier. Run the clutch at 1, drill setting on drill(looks like a bit not a screw) speed range on 1. I am more than happy with the switch from a gas auger. I have not regretted my choice yet. I drill a minimum of 50 holes if not more every time I go out and I fish at least 3 days a week when we have ice. I run 4amp and 3amp batteries. Rarely will I have to switch batteries when I'm out. 

Their batteries also don't drop charge in the cold.


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

spoonfed said:


> Rob is gonna disagree with me i know but i bought one and used it only a few times and needed sharpening. For the money i think it needs resharpened too often and is very temperamental to ice conditions. If its not clear ice dont use it. Any dirt ruins the cut immediately.


They're fragile, you can't slam the blades onto the ice, you can't apply heavy downward pressure when drilling, dirty ice will ruin any blade really.

It's the cost of owning one of the fastest cutting heads in the market, you can't have it all.


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

ryanb48413 said:


> I have a blue 6" nils with the red cutting head that I bought last year. It was great when I first bought it, but towards the end of the season it would just spin on top of the ice. I recently bought the adapter for a cordless drill and tried it out with my craftsman (which I know isn't the right drill for it, but just had to try it out.) It starts cutting great but when it is about to break through it just spins in the hole. Is this a blade problem? Maybe I somehow messed the angle of the blades up?


I'll take it off of your hands if you'd like.


----------

